# Opinions on my fish choice



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi guys! I have a 75 gallon with a Lutino Oscar, an EBJD, a blue Acara, and 2 BP. I'm thinking of taking the BPs back to the store and getting a Pleco (for sure) and possibly another acara. OR.....I can keep my BP and just add a Pleco. The reason I'm thinking of taking the BP back is cuz I'm worried that it will be too crowded once my other grow up. Right now the EBJD is about 2"....the Oscar is about 3" and my acara is about 2.5".


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I wouldn't add anything. Once the Oscar hits 7"-8" it will need the 75 to itself.


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2018)

Ok, so I'll definitely take the BPs back tomorrow. I'm running adds online in search of a bigger tank. But I can't count on finding one. But I'm trying.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

Watch the Oscar, it grows fast and wont be long before it can actually eat the EBJD. Depending on what kind of pleco you desire, hold off on that as well. Common plecos reach stupid sizes, kill water quality. Small plecos can also be Oscar food, and if pleco gets lodged in Oscars throat, both fish die. If anything, considering current tank size, I would return the Oscar. For future plans, realize that a well kept, genetically strong Oscar can exceed 14ins by its 2nd birthday. Fish like that needs a 6ft tank of at least 125 gals... to itself. And btw.. Oscar, Acaras and lots of plecos are South American, not Central


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks for the info! I appreciate it! I actually have a couple people who are selling their bigger tanks (found them on Craigslist) and I am currently working on getting a 125. I will certainly research keeping Dempseys with Oscars. I did it before (years ago) and it was fine....the Dempsey didn't get as big as the Oscar....but he was still a good size fish....and we got them when they were babies. We also had a common Pleco and a couple convicts and all went well. The Pleco I have now is a bristlenose. My next question (maybe u can help me, or maybe I should start a new thread)....is how do I actually do the work of upgrading to a larger tank? I was thinking of putting my fish and as much water as I can keep, in a big (clean) 50 gallon trash can and put their heater and a filter....or O2 pump.....going into the can. It may take a couple days to get everything moved and going.

And you're SO right on them being South American! My bad! I posted in the wrong place.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

Blue Jack and regular JD are very far apart in characteristics, both physically and mentally. BlueJack is very slow growing, mild mannered, delicate. Wont respond well to any stress. I have kept regular JD with Oscars with good success, JD aggression usually levels the playing field compared to Oscars size and growth rate. Your Oscar could very well hit a foot long before ebjd surpasses 3ins. Hence my recommendation to keep an eye. Oscar will eat anything it thinks it can, BN plecos included. To transfer to a new tank is very simple. Fill new tank with 100% fresh water, conditioned if necessary. Make temp very close to original tank. Hook up whatever filters are currently running, add fish. Your current established filters will hold cycle on the new tank until whatever new filters you may have catch up. Forget saving water, there is nothing in it except nitrate. The key to a quick and successful transfer is in the filters you currently have running. Most of the beneficial bacteria needed is living in the filter bio media. In a long running tank, substrate and deco will also hold BB, but oft times there is more **** and debris in the sand/gravel than is worth whatever BB may be in there. Clean it all, start fresh, your fish will love it.


----------

